# I'm back



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Just got a new Mk3 TT from Audi Nottingham and was able to get just under £8500 off the price. Went for a 2.0L TFSI Quattro, S-Line, S-Tronic in Mythos black, with Tech, Sound & Comfort Pack, folding mirrors, and Crusie control. The car is in stock so am able to pick up in Nov.

My 4th TT now and am really looking forward to being back in an Audi. Is the model and spec a good choice people? what do you think?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Excellent discount,well done !


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice spec - how did you manage to achieve such a hefty discount?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

michaelw90 said:


> Very nice spec - how did you manage to achieve such a hefty discount?


The salesman needed to get his OTE for the end of the month! also I used to work for West London Audi so know exactly how to play them. It's my 4th TT from Audi Notts so I'm guessing that helped. everyone says max you can get off is 12%, but thats rubbish. The Sytner group can give up to 15%, and if you have the new car sales manager on your side it can in some cases be better. People say on this forum that the Mk3 isn't selling, thats rubbish! I've seen the sales figures and I can tell you they are. The 2L sport is the best seller in Black, Notts audi sold 9 just last week. The finance deal on at the mo will have helped this, but still the Mk3 is selling just fine!


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

stumardy said:


> michaelw90 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice spec - how did you manage to achieve such a hefty discount?
> ...


So, as someone that hasn't bought 4 cars from Notts Audi, and doesn't work for Audi - what would you suggest doing to get equivalent deal? Did you get it on Finance? If so, what's your monthly?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

michaelw90 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > michaelw90 said:
> ...


Not on finance cash sale. Now is a good time to buy just before Nov starts. Use the car dealer sites like Carwow and drivethedeal, then go in to the dealership and get them to make you an offer. Then once they give you a figure take off gap, and Lifeshine, then beat them down on price! walk away if you don't get the deal you want and try another dealer. I would always aim for at least 10%-12% off new.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey stu long time..

Also seen the sales numbers, yep sales are good (better than the MK2 if that's a measure) but not going to open that one up again. But the context is more they are not at a level Audi expected/wanted and they have too many lines running kicking out cars. Great for you!! And those wanting discounts

Enjoy the car... Mods on the way :wink:


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Fantastic spec. I have the very same.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

TRTT said:


> Fantastic spec. I have the very same.


Is the colour ok? I've always had daytona so this is a big change for me. Also I really wanted the dimming rear view mirror wasn't in the spec, have you got it?


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

That is some discount, well played!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

stumardy said:


> Just got a new Mk3 TT from Audi Nottingham and was able to get just under £8500 off the price. Went for a 2.0L TFSI Quattro, S-Line, S-Tronic in Mythos black, with Tech, Sound & Comfort Pack, folding mirrors, and Crusie control. The car is in stock so am able to pick up in Nov.
> 
> My 4th TT now and am really looking forward to being back in an Audi. Is the model and spec a good choice people? what do you think?


I have those options in my TTS (minus the cruise control which is being retrofitted)! The tech, sound and comfort is a must! Not sure if I notice how the dimming rear view mirror makes a difference. I've turned it off at night and it looks exactly the same to me.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

AdamA9 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a new Mk3 TT from Audi Nottingham and was able to get just under £8500 off the price. Went for a 2.0L TFSI Quattro, S-Line, S-Tronic in Mythos black, with Tech, Sound & Comfort Pack, folding mirrors, and Crusie control. The car is in stock so am able to pick up in Nov.
> ...


yeah I thought that the Tech and Sound were a defo must have. Do you have a sim card for your TT. I think I may need to buy one. Is the sat nav good? also do the sides of the B&O speakers light up round the edges or not?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

stumardy said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


I tether from my iPhone to my car, so didn't bother with a sim card. Sat nav is good, but takes some getting used to. The menus are harder to navigate and knowing what to do to enter an address is a pain sometimes. But the traffic view is good. Yep, the sides of the B&O light up around the speaker, and also under the top part of the door, so it looks really nice at night.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

stumardy said:


> Just got a new Mk3 TT from Audi Nottingham and was able to get just under £8500 off the price. Went for a 2.0L TFSI Quattro, S-Line, S-Tronic in Mythos black, with Tech, Sound & Comfort Pack, folding mirrors, and Crusie control. The car is in stock so am able to pick up in Nov.
> 
> My 4th TT now and am really looking forward to being back in an Audi. Is the model and spec a good choice people? what do you think?


That's a Huge discount, when I ordered mine for March 2015 delivery. Paid Full List [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

jont122 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a new Mk3 TT from Audi Nottingham and was able to get just under £8500 off the price. Went for a 2.0L TFSI Quattro, S-Line, S-Tronic in Mythos black, with Tech, Sound & Comfort Pack, folding mirrors, and Crusie control. The car is in stock so am able to pick up in Nov.
> ...


Never pay full list price, thats crazy! if you go to any of the car brokers online you save loads now! Always best to get the salesmen at the near the end of the month too as they all want to get their OTE for that month, speacially if you target a Sytner Audi dealership! Also one other point. spec your car up with the spec you want, then, and this has worked for me twice now, say you will put an order in but you want the packs for free! You may not get all of them but you might get some.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

jont122 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a new Mk3 TT from Audi Nottingham and was able to get just under £8500 off the price. Went for a 2.0L TFSI Quattro, S-Line, S-Tronic in Mythos black, with Tech, Sound & Comfort Pack, folding mirrors, and Crusie control. The car is in stock so am able to pick up in Nov.
> ...


Dont worry about it, just take a warm cosy glow in the knowledge that you have helped subsidise the more impecunious characters here. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

You'll always pay more for 'first mover advantage'. Don't worry about it and enjoy the car for what it is - A pretty awesome piece of kit!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Sure people post stories like this as a wind up or as dick extension but yeah back in the real world here.

Was put in contact with Nottingham Audi after contacting the Sytner Affinity people via work's loyalty shopping scheme thing. xerxec or sommat. Want this new TT spec too but with manual box, my car comes out at just under £38k on the road with the options I want.

Met Silver 2.0T FSI S line manual coupe
Matrix LEDs
S line suspension
Tech pack
Comfort/sound pack
Cruise control

First issue was the part ex on my current car. Currently I own a mk2 TT Coupe which according to part ex val I can get around 9.3k trade in but course if I order a new build now it won't get delivered in 3 months but I was expecting the trade in val as of now Notts Audi we having none of it and I bet they would have probably just paid me 8k for it.

Told them I am not interested in PCP form the the first call.

So today all they could offer was a £3k discount using a PCP deal which mean't I would be paying £450+ over 4 years. NO THANKS

What a waste especially as I have gone via the work's affinity programme or whatever that is.

In the meantime I have found the exact spec with 12 moths tax and free delivery for £32k on Drive the Deal.

Only drawback is selling my current car and moving personal plates around but for a £6k discount I can live with that.

But does anyone know if a dealer could try and get me this discount if I was paying by part ex and cash or part ex and audi finance. Do not want a bloody PCP.

Crazy want to buy a car but got no where today thanks to Nottingham Audi. D'oh!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Firstly if Nottingham arn't living up to expectations try elsewhere,I notice you're in the west Mids,have you tried the usual local suspects.There must be 5 dealers within a 30 mile range.

Secondly have you looked at other sites? Orange wheels are giving roughly the same discount as DTD but if you buy cash the price comes with £1k penalty which isn't too bad as you'll still end up with roughly a £5K discount for your spec.

Lastly if you have access to amother car sell the TT privately through Autotrader or WBAC etc which avoids the pitfalls of part exchange and then you can show off your dick extension on the forum when it arrives


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

There are definitely deals out there. You're going to get more discount on stock cars as generally they will hit their numbers for the current month. We just got £6500 off a s tronic Quattro as long as it was registered by the end of October. We went in the Tuesday and the car was shipped from port in Grimsby for Thursday and collected Friday that week so suited us nicely. Had to have tech pack as that was closest to the spec we wanted which has actually turned out to be a nice extra. £2000 was Audi deposit contribution so £4500 is a realistic number without finance


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Makes sense if the car was in stick I guess.

Either way annoys me how some customers get what they want and others are just ignored and told to go somewhere else.

The lady at Notts Audi also made me feel that you get no discount at all if you are not going down the PCP route, guess I will find out tomorrow when I ring up more local dealers.

Only ended up with Notts first as like I said I went through the works loyalty shopping site as a first step, which I hoped would help, obviously it was a complete waste of time.

Will check out other car discount site though just that DTD seems to get a lot of good reviews. Also had a great online quote form webuyanycar so part ex may not have to be the be all and end all.

Btw yes we all have dick extensions on here, some bigger than others. Breast implants too to make it not totally sexist.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ChadW said:


> Sure people post stories like this as a wind up or as dick extension but yeah back in the real world here.
> 
> Was put in contact with Nottingham Audi after contacting the Sytner Affinity people via work's loyalty shopping scheme thing. xerxec or sommat. Want this new TT spec too but with manual box, my car comes out at just under £38k on the road with the options I want.
> 
> ...


Sure you get Dicks who don't try and get money off or indeed fail then get become an arse and bang on about how they got a rubbish deal from say certain dealerships [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Its good cos the dick extension people like me can sit back in the knowledge that we got nearly £10,000 off and a better Spec TT  . Must be gutting for oooh some folk who get a rubbish deal when another person can walk out the same dealership that they went too with a saving of lets say....£9750 :lol:

Dick extension's rule what do you think folks. Now let me just go and count all that money I saved! Thanks Audi Nottingham you are a great dealership 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

stumardy said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Sure people post stories like this as a wind up or as dick extension but yeah back in the real world here.
> ...


Yep,

"A Dick in time saves nine"............ (grand) :lol:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Oh look people isn't he such a wind up. Sure you can fit your ego in your TT mate? Fortunately I have not brought my new car yet but I also take pity on those you choose to laugh at.

Used to be a salesman and knows how to play the game and can't wait to tell everyone about it. Oh dear this forum has gone down hill. :roll:


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Stumardy - You clearly got a great deal at Nottingham Audi; whilst ChadW got the cold shoulder - so what's the 
secret; how did your previous experience of having worked for Audi help you 'play' the system.
Any tips you can share would be much appreciated. For sales peoples' targets and bonuses which date is relevant,
the date you place the order or the date that you take delivery? I assume the former.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Ha sure his ego will get in the way of any clear answers. Standby folks.............


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Arbalest said:


> Stumardy - You clearly got a great deal at Nottingham Audi; whilst ChadW got the cold shoulder - so what's the
> secret; how did your previous experience of having worked for Audi help you 'play' the system.
> Any tips you can share would be much appreciated. For sales peoples' targets and bonuses which date is relevant,
> the date you place the order or the date that you take delivery? I assume the former.


Hi Arbalest, I will send you a PM later. There a few massive tips & info I can tell you about, but also how the Sytner group will discount. I know as I used to be the Senior Audi Specialist at the worlds biggest Audi Dealership! Don't want to make it public as some people on here don't deserve to know. 8)


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ChadW said:


> Ha sure his ego will get in the way of any clear answers. Standby folks.............


Is that fit in my ego in my new Mk3 that I saved £9750 on :lol: hahahaha


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

stumardy said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> > Stumardy - You clearly got a great deal at Nottingham Audi; whilst ChadW got the cold shoulder - so what's the
> ...


So just cause I did not choose to kiss your @rse or massage your ego then you have told me and others to do one. Fantastic show of your true qualities there then. :roll:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ChadW said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Arbalest said:
> ...


No not at all matey, willing to share with everyone. Its all good as the salesman I know will pass on this deal to as many people as possible as it boosts his sales up and gets him his OTE each month. I just found your opening statement where you called me a "dick" a bit offensive is all, but dude nothing to worry about and listen Audi Nottingham will do you a great deal, trust me. Its will save you a ton of cash. I basically specced my new Mk3 right up and didn't have to pay for any of the extra's, plus got £5500 of the list price. This is fact and not being a dick about it at all. 8)


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

A great discount, I agree very much with some stuff what's said. 
First off I was told of Drive The Deal by TTOC. I got a discount of £6500 off them. Then told of CarWow & £6400 discount off them.

With this info, I went to to Inchcape Audi for a TTS specced up to £49k. 
They told me their deal & I advised them of the above.

They couldn't discount £6500 off my TTS, they gave me & £3500 discount & £3000 higher valuation on my current car.

£6500 discount from my local Audi dealer on the car I wanted. Not in stock either, it's yet to be built. So these discounts are not just on cars in stock.

Was end of month, but I don't know if that had anything to do with it.,


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

stumardy said:


> No not at all matey, willing to share with everyone. Its all good as the salesman I know will pass on this deal to as many people as possible as it boosts his sales up and gets him his OTE each month. I just found your opening statement where you called me a "dick" a bit offensive is all, but dude nothing to worry about and listen Audi Nottingham will do you a great deal, trust me. Its will save you a ton of cash. I basically specced my new Mk3 right up and didn't have to pay for any of the extra's, plus got £5500 of the list price. This is fact and not being a dick about it at all. 8)


Fair enough mate was just commenting on dick extension in a general sense relating to the story was NOT calling you a dick by any means. It did wind me up though as I find it annoying we have to play this game in the first place. Either way I have just had a great cash offer from a localish dealer via carwow. If they get me the part ex I am expecting then this deal could be done and dusted today and I will be a happy bunny no longer talking about dick extensions at least.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ChadW said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > No not at all matey, willing to share with everyone. Its all good as the salesman I know will pass on this deal to as many people as possible as it boosts his sales up and gets him his OTE each month. I just found your opening statement where you called me a "dick" a bit offensive is all, but dude nothing to worry about and listen Audi Nottingham will do you a great deal, trust me. Its will save you a ton of cash. I basically specced my new Mk3 right up and didn't have to pay for any of the extra's, plus got £5500 of the list price. This is fact and not being a dick about it at all. 8)
> ...


Well i hope you get the deal you want, good luck man 8)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Thanks ended up getting around 4k discount for cash price. Was offered a HP deal roughly the same as the personal loan terms but no real incentive to do it so will go with personal loan and pay cash.

Only disappointment is that the Audi website offers me 9.2k trade in for my car (Excellent condition level, which it is) but every time I speak to a dealer they say a different figure a lot less. Really annoying surely if Audi offer you a trade on a new car then that is what the dealer should say too?

So a new floret silver Mk3 2.0TFSI Coupe S line with:

Tech pack (connect)
Comfort/sound pack
Matrix LEDs
Cruise
S line suspension

to come next Feb/March time!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ChadW said:


> Thanks ended up getting around 4k discount for cash price. Was offered a HP deal roughly the same as the personal loan terms but no real incentive to do it so will go with personal loan and pay cash.
> 
> Only disappointment is that the Audi website offers me 9.2k trade in for my car (Excellent condition level, which it is) but every time I speak to a dealer they say a different figure a lot less. Really annoying surely if Audi offer you a trade on a new car then that is what the dealer should say too?
> 
> ...


How come you only ended up with 4k discount for a cash sale? which dealer did you use? you should of been give at least £5750-£5900 off the price for that due to it being a cash sale! Dude take the Audi finance deal, px your old car in, you should get a much better discount, then pay the finance off right away! I hate to think of folk being taken for a ride by the dealers, its just wrong.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

That was through Car Wow website so not sure you could get any more off. Had the same amount on Drive the Deal but not exactly sure where their dealer was. At least I can get to this one as it is local-ish. Just hoping the actual hand over was better then the last one when the sales person was away that day. Don't ask.

There was no incentive to take out Audi Finance (like 2 free services) so what is the point of that, can still part ex the car in if I wanted to, the price on that is not gonna change no matter what I do, just got to be more realistic about off loading a 7 year old car come next Feb which will need £500 tax pa from next April.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ChadW said:


> There was no incentive to take out Audi Finance (like 2 free services) so what is the point of that,


Hi Chad
You have done your deal, so see no point in analysing that, but for the sake of others reading this, my experience was completely the opposite.

Pay cash and the best discount the dealer offered was around 11% but went the finance route with a 25% deposit and ended up with 15%. Once the deal was done I announced that I was going to pay off the finance straight away and they asked that I hold off for a couple of months. Having squeezed them so hard I agreed, plus the money is earning in excess of their interest rate.

Clearly there are so many variables to each deal, so there is never going to be a one size fits all, but there must be a financial incentive for the dealers to offer finance. BTW the 4% difference above was not all down to taking finance. The cash offer was their first pitch the 15% was after squeezing/salamiing - I posted elsewhere how that is done.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pugliese said:


> Clearly there are so many variables to each deal, so there is never going to be a one size fits all, but there must be a financial incentive for the dealers to offer finance. BTW the 4% difference above was not all down to taking finance. The cash offer was their first pitch the 15% was after squeezing/salamiing - I posted elsewhere how that is done.


Of course there is. You buy a car cash and you're paying the price you get for it, you add 6% financing it and they're laughing, especially as most will trade in and prolong their PCP deals on a new car later down the line, keeping up those 6% repayments.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

For me it was the principle of 'owning' the car. Being able to get an 'unsecured loan' of that amount with no issues makes more sense to me than taking out a secured loan or HP as you don't own the car or have added unnecessary risk on something else.

Shame Audi did not offer a free service plan for new cars on Finance would have done it then. The deal is not actually signed yet just the deposit has been placed for this months' order I guess. Assume all these car wow orders get bulked up at some point into one large one hence the discounts.


----------

